# FUR SALE RESULTS: Jay's, 12/20/14



## trappergirl95 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Here are the results from the Jay's fur sale yesterday. A big thank you to everyone that helped out yesterday!










Emily


----------



## bigdaddyfischer (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you Emily!


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

So what are the results? I don't see anything! If it is an image could someone type it out so we can all see? Thanks!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Thank you Emily 



Ouch, those prices don't look good :sad:


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

Again what are the prices? Some peoples firewalls will not allow the pictures to be viewed.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

What does the term greased mean? I use to sell all my furs whole, not skinned. So all this terminology is Greek to me.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Greased is skinned, not fleshed or dried.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Diggdug said:


> Again what are the prices? Some peoples firewalls will not allow the pictures to be viewed.


It's just a picture, can you bypass your firewall by using your phone ?(remember to get off WI-FI)

or PM me your Email and I'll shoot it to you.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

FREEPOP said:


> Greased is skinned, not fleshed or dried.


Thanks


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

kingfisher 11 said:


> Thanks


No problem, BTW on the carcass is also referred to as "In the Round"


----------

